# al mig/enmig dels quartos



## betulina

Hola,

Sempre he sentit aquesta expressió quan hi ha alguna cosa fora de lloc i que fa nosa: "enmig dels quartos" o "al mig dels quartos". 

Per exemple: "Sempre ho deixes tot enmig dels quartos" o "Això sempre està enmig dels quartos, a veure si li trobem un lloc".

No la sé trobar enlloc, ni en diccionaris ni per Internet, i m'imagino que no és "correcta", però l'heu sentida? La feu servir? De què creieu que ve, això dels "quartos"? A què es refereix?

Gràcies!


----------



## chics

Jo penso que deu venir dels quarts d'hora... no?


----------



## betulina

Ah, et refereixes que és com si un campanar toqués entremig dels quarts de les hores i, per tant, molestés? No se m'havia acudit, però és bona!


----------



## chics

No sé si és això, però és el que m'ha fet pensar... fins i tot per a dir les hores, quan ens hem de posar a dir "tres quarts i cinc de sis" és més pesat que dir "les sis", per exemple. 

Però realment no ho sé , potser es refereix a les habitacions d'un pis (suposo que en una casa gran, dir "estic al passadís" diu menys que en tal o tal habitació/quarto) o una altra cosa.

Salut!


----------



## Namarne

Bona nit, 

Jo no ho havia sentit mai, però he pensat el mateix que la Chics. Com si les hores estiguessin endreçades quan són al punt, a la mitja o als quartos, però enmig dels quartos... no estan ni en un lloc ni en un altre, no estan al "seu" lloc. 
(En fi, no ho sé, però m'ha fet gràcia l'expressió.)


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jo tampoc l'havia sentit mai...
Creus que es una cosa de Badalona, Betulina?


----------



## betulina

Ostres, no se m'havia acudit que pogués ser només de Badalona... amb paraules sí que passa, com a tot arreu, però no em pensava que amb expressions així sense noms propis també pogués ser... Ho investigaré! Però a veure si apareix algú que sí que ho hagi sentit (Chics, ho havies sentit?), no fos cas que sigui alguna cosa que no hagi passat del Besòs cap avall ni de la Conreria cap amunt.  ...Algun maresmenc? 

Perquè, del castellà no ve, no?


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Ostres, no se m'havia acudit que pogués ser només de Badalona... amb paraules sí que passa, com a tot arreu, però no em pensava que amb expressions així sense noms propis també pogués ser... Ho investigaré! Però a veure si apareix algú que sí que ho hagi sentit (Chics, ho havies sentit?), no fos cas que sigui alguna cosa que no hagi passat del Besòs cap avall ni de la Conreria cap amunt.  ...Algun maresmenc?
> 
> Perquè, del castellà no ve, no?


 
Hola Betu,

Que jo sapegui no pas és una expresió castellana, al menys al meu barri jo no la he sentit mai, encara que té llogica el que van dir la Chics i el Nam.

Per l´altra denama crec que no´t puc ajudar.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola Betu,
> 
> Que jo sàpiga no és pas una expressió castellana, almenys al meu barri jo no l'he sentit mai, encara que té lògica el que van dir la Chics i el Nam.
> 
> Per l´altra pregunta crec que no et puc ajudar.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Gràcies, Ant  M'ho suposava, "dejar en medio de los cuartos" em sonava molt estrany. Investigaré si és una cosa badalonina (o si només és de casa meva! ).


----------



## ampurdan

Jo tampoc ho havia sentit mai i no se m'hagués passat pel cap això dels quarts d'hora. Jo hagués pensat en "quartos" de diners o en "quartos", barbarisme per habitacions... 

Em sembla estrany això dels quarts d'hora perquè no conec ningú que ho digui "quartus".


----------



## Vergari

Hola a tots,

Jo no he sentit mai aquesta expressió, ni hagués pensat en els "quartos" d'hora. Li he preguntat a en Google i tampoc no ho ha sentit mai. El DIEC diu a "quartos" qué es una moneda, diners en general o bé un pastís que es fa a Mallorca, però també es podria tractar d'un castellanisme.

Salut


----------



## chics

Jo tampoc havia sentit mai l'expressió però m'ha fet molta gràcia.


----------



## Namarne

ampurdan said:


> Em sembla estrany això dels quarts d'hora perquè no conec ningú que ho digui "quartus".


Doncs també és veritat.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, gent! Quan hagi investigat una mica ja us en diré el resultat.


----------



## betulina

Bé, notícies: quan mon germà m'ha dit que no li sonava gaire, m'he sentit bastant incompresa , però una amiga filòloga del Bages m'ha dit que sí que coneixia l'expressió, amb el mateix significat de deixar les coses al mig del pas, tot i que no se sent gaire sovint.

Sobre els "quartos", ella es decanta pel sinònim d'habitació, entenent que, en lloc de deixar-ho tot endreçat, es deixa pel mig del quarto, i que d'aquí s'estén a una expressió més general en plural.

Gràcies a tots!


----------

